# Crown 5-piece Mini Turning Tool Set



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

*Crown 5-piece Mini Turning Tool Set SALE . . .*

The Crown 5-piece mini turning tool set is on sale for $59.99 w/free shipping at Rockler. I have never used Crown, are they any good?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*looks the same as (cheaper) Woodcraft set*

Looks like the same set of tools as this set at Woodcraft which is only $43.99 regular price:

CLICK LINK

I got the set included when I took a pen-turning class at the local Woodcraft store, but haven't used it aside from that one time (I'd already bought a few full-sized Craftsman tools from eBay.)

I'm sure the Woodcraft set goes on sale from time to time.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

I received that same set when I purchased my mini from Woodcraft for free. That brand is the Woodriver, not bad for being free, but not Crown. Crown tools are all HSS, mine says HSS, but are not, they dull too fast.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Yours could be HSS just not heat treated properly. The fact that they are HSS has nothing to do with edge holding capability. If they are properly heat treated then they should hold an edge as good as that particular steel is. There are different grades of HSS of course as well as different qualities.
My first set of tools were Crown. I still have several of them. The are good tools.


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots of Crown turning tools and like them all. I think they are on par with Sorby in many cases but of course I have a bunch of Sorby's also...
I have the Crown mini set and it is nice but for very small stuff only. I use them primarily for decoration type cuts but for that and working in small areas, they are great.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

I have mostly Sorby's and one Doug Thompson Tool so far, that's good to know about Crown.


----------

